# share pics of your 10 gals?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone want to share pictures of their planted 10 gals? I just got one for my boy yesterday and am probably going to plant it with mostly anubias, a couple of javas, a few strays. I'll also add clay pots (hole covered) and driftwood. I cant wait!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*YAY!!!! today in my 10 gal. i am changing(it has been set up for 2 yrs) my ugly gravel out for sand!!!!! Once it finishes the mini-cycle i will be getting 3 peppered cories! There is ONE pic of it in my albums, with the gravel. I will DEFINITELY take pictures of it with the sand AND then with the sand AND the cories, definitely subscribing to this thread!!!*

It currently has silk plants, an HOB, a submersible heater, a standard light, and 3 marimo moss balls. I regret getting this ugly gravel, its like a puked up rainbow...glad i am switching to sand!


----------



## candyman995 (Aug 24, 2012)

Im still setting up my planted tank bit by bit but it has a few plants in it currently. 

Although i can never see peoples pictures on here and for some reason can never post mine either.... not sure why though :/


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

let me see if i can get a link from my albums...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3850


all pics of my 10 gal. the water is clear but my camera is cruddy lol


----------



## candyman995 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lovely looking Betta you have . 

The plants are nice but the substrate kinda looks like a bowl of Lucky Charms to me.... not in a bad way but i see the rainbow image you mentioned


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks. yep i hate it! Cant wait to change to either black or white sand today!
i will post pics and thanks again!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i added the sand here is my 10 gal. 2 yr tank cycled going to add cories soon!


it has since cleared up and i have to say, i am very pleased!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks awesome Rainbow! love how you kept some of the colorful stones! 

anyone else want to share?

I just got together Moonies tank, cost me a bundle of my pay check for all those plants! The larger ones for 8.99 each at petco in the plastic snail free containers...jeesh, he better like it! Lol. He keeps resting on top of his terracotta pots, very cute. (the holes are stuffed with sponge. 
I just have to add the driftwood which is going through a soak and I do plan to add more plants on the floor eventually. He loves to explore in there, its so fun to watch. I also like how dull the incandecants are, gives such a relaxed look, im just not sure the lights are bright enough for some of my plants. 

I plan on adding a couple of shrimp someday, does it seem like an okay environment for them? When I add the shrimps there will be some mosses on the diftwood too .

















And these are some umbrella plants in the corner, I read they may or may not live fully submerged, im hoping they do tho, I really like the look of them! (below)









Mostly I have swords, crypt, tropical ferns, umbrellas and anubias. I am dosing with half a cap of flourish (will this harm shrimps?).


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

This is mine--anubias, amazon sword, argentine sword, mondo grass (which I later learned isn't fully submersible and is some how surviving anyway), and marimo balls.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely tanks! Wow! Great job.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is my planted 10 gal tank. I'm still adding plants to it. Not quite where I want it to be. Babe is my PK that I will add to this tank in a few weeks.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

oh lovely RedRaz! Im really loving these planted tanks


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

all these tanks are like fabulous gorgeous!


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heres my tank right now. Im going to be adding live plants soon!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh love the pagoda! I looked at that once but ended up going with the red garden arbor, I like it, & live plants will look awesome in there!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

gorgoeus!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Red Raz your betta is amazing! Love everyones ten gallon!


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

This is my first attempt at a planted tank. Sorry it's kind of blurry, even the macro on my camera still kinda sucks! I want to get some different species of plants to add to the wisteria, amazon sword, and anubias I already have. I'm also wanting to remove the silk plants in the back, so it's definitely a work in progress


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

our 10 gallon community tank! i just put new driftwood in and rearranged the plants this morning:










some of its residents:

Freija (blue/red female CT betta)










ADF's Loki and Grendel










Thor and Skadhi (black molly and dalmatian molly)










Gail the Snail










and one more of Freija showing off here flarey-ness:










plants:
water wisteria (at least 7 plants, four rooted and 3-5 floating)
water primrose (two rooted, 6-8 floating)
java fern (two rooted)
dracenia sanderia (emerged)
some kind of arrowleaf (emerged)

animals:
Freija (female CT betta)
Thor (black molly, possibly sailfin)
Skadhi (dalmatian molly)
Mead (honeybee platy)
Mani (panda platy)
Sunna (sunburst wag platy)
Loki and Grendel (ADF's)
Gail the Snail (ivory apple snail)
Beowulf (assassin snail)

and a multitude of unexterminatable pond snails.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

some beautifull tanks there guys,alot of inspiration to draw from


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

I love everybody's tanks; they look great! :-D


Here are a few pictures of what my 10 used to look like. The driftwood I found in a lake, the white rock was just to weigh it down because it refused to sink.

However, I had some really bad turns with this tank and it looks very different now. Same piece of wood but my dad and I screwed another piece of wood to it for a bit of dimension and the base is siliconed to tile to weigh it down this time. 

Its inhabitants now are 4 amano shrimp, 3 pygmy cories, one halfgrown female balloon molly (the runt of the litter...she never quite grew all the way), and a rescued baby betta

I will try to get pictures of what it looks like now (my camera just died), but until then, this is what it used to look like


----------

